# Exaktes Ausschneiden



## Tia 26 (19. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr Tipps für mich wie ich zb. Personen exakt ausschneiden kann.
Vor allem die Kopf/ Köperhaare sind das Problem. 
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Tia


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (19. September 2007)

Ja, die Suche
Du sprichst hier wohl eines der Hauptprobleme an, das schon sehr oft und in allen möglichen Variationen behandelt wurde. Dazu wirst du hier eine Menge finden.

Solltest du bei einem Schritt Schwierigkeiten haben oder nicht weiterkommen, denn einfach nochmal melden ...


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Tia 26 (21. September 2007)

Hallo nochmal 

Hab schon einige Beiträge gefunden die mir sehr geholfen haben. Danke!!
Irgendwie hab ich immer noch das Problem, wenn ich die Haare ausschneide 
das das künstlich aussieht. Hab jetzt mal im Anhang mein Übungsbsp. 

Was macht man mit feinen Haaren?
Wie siehts bei den Zwischenräumen aus?

Vielen Dank

Tia


----------



## Leola13 (21. September 2007)

Hai,

bei dem weissen Hintergrund sollte die Variante Auswahl : Farbbereich auswählen sicherlich das beste  Ergebnis bringen.
Evtl. die Auswahl in einem Kanal erstellen und vorher mit den Tonwerten "herumspielen"

Ciao Stefan


----------

